# Diet/Exercise for someone looking to become a Police Officer



## spartan325 (May 20, 2016)

Hi there, I aspire to be a full time Police Officer one day and the one thing standing currently in my way is the ability to complete the physical agility test. 

1.5 mile run - 11:58-12:38mins
Push ups 1 min - 29-33
Sit ups 1 min - 38-40
Sit and Reach - 16.5-17.5"

I'm currently 23, a part time police officer in the state, and have taken police department tests and excelled in every step, except for the physical ability portion. I weigh 290lbs and I'm 6ft tall. 

I'm really bad at running and almost get winded after running 300/400 meters and need to fast walk and run in increments. I can do a few sit ups before not being able to do anymore unless taking a break. And I can't really do any full motion push ups. I have upper body strength but not enough to do push ups (maybe my weight problem)


My diet used to be horrible but has been better recently, I've stopped eating a lot of the junk food I used to eat, occasionally some chocolate here and there. The only problem I have with "making a diet" is that I have trouble with vegetables, it's not that I don't like them, I attempt to eat them and my body gags at the taste. It tends to be with certain greens. Such as a small piece of lettuce will cause me to gag if I taste it even hiding it in other food. I can eat spinach, kale, etc, but many vegetables I'm not good with. I've tried doing a paleo - low calorie diet, was good for a while and ended up stopping after I went on vacation and didn't go back to it. My fault.

Regarding exercise, I'm so so. I did crossfit for two months meeting twice a week and it was mainly strength and I feel the cardio was very little. I saw little improvement in terms of feeling better regularly exercising. I almost feel I'd be Better working out on my own. 

I was wondering if anyone could recommend a certain diet I should try? One that could help with someone who isn't good with most veggies eating them plain.

And if anyone could recommend a way to accomplish my physical goals of accomplishing the police agility test? I know it won't be instant but would a year/year and half be a good goal time to be ready? I've seen some things of getting running better by doing sprints / walking one day, with increments every week, does this actually work? 

Should I invest in any sort of supplement that could help with the proper diet / exercise? Does shakeology help/work?

Please, any advice would help me. I know it'll be small steps and I need dedication and determination. And I'm not one to normally ask for help on a forum. But I think it's time I get it together and actually do this before it's too late for my future career and my health. If this isn't the appropriate place, please inform me where to go.


Goals: lose weight, get healthier, pass police agility test.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (May 21, 2016)

Welcome.....  First you should repost in the nutrition and training forums for specific assistance. Police agility tests are designed to determine an acceptable level of fitness and general health and conditioning. You need to focus on flexibility and cardio fitness.  I can tell you from personal experience that the agility test is nothing compared to the Academy fitness requirements.Good luck brother.


----------



## spartan325 (May 22, 2016)

Thank you very much! Will repost it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 187Infidel (May 30, 2016)

Welcome...


----------

